# 2LT owners with 17" wheels and spare tire



## jpeloke (May 26, 2011)

Side of spare says T115/70R16 Maxxis Radial. Looked on invoice but no part number found. Just got our Cruze from the body shop after a little mishap (not our fault). They replaced the wheel and tire due to the accident and gave me the take off (had to pay $50 core charge - which I think was worth it). A few scratches on the wheel and a small spot on the tire which doesn't affect the integrity so I have a somewhat matching spare to my 2L& 17" wheels. Due to the weight its in the shed if needed.


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

thank you very much.


----------

